# H&R 22 Special



## Richard C (Mar 30, 2010)

Greetings, I just came into a H&R 22 Special. It is a top break 6" barrel. On the right side of the barrel is 22 Rim Fire. On the left side of the barrel is H&R 22 Special. It is a built on a 38 frame. 
Question: The cylinder is 1.248" in length. There is no step in the chamber. I'm wondering if it was made this way or has been reamed out. I would appreciate hearing what you think. Thanks Richard

I'd like to post a picture but don't see how.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

I can't help with you with questions about the gun, but to post a picture check out:

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13283

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2475


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Richard C said:


> Greetings, I just came into a H&R 22 Special. It is a top break 6" barrel. On the right side of the barrel is 22 Rim Fire. On the left side of the barrel is H&R 22 Special. It is a built on a 38 frame.
> Question: The cylinder is 1.248" in length. There is no step in the chamber. I'm wondering if it was made this way or has been reamed out. I would appreciate hearing what you think. Thanks Richard
> 
> I'd like to post a picture but don't see how.


Not too sure about the ".22 Special" marking, could be chambered for the .22 Rem. and .22 Win. Auto cartridges. These rounds were made for the .22 Auto rifles and had cases slightly larger in diameter than the .22 L.R. cartridges. There was also a .22 Win. Rim Fire (not the .22 Win. Mag) that was used in some revolvers. But many inexpensive revolvers had no stepped chambers.

Bob Wright


----------

